# Secret Bonus Again?



## GoForMe

Has anyone heard if they are doing the Super Secret very selective “Performance Award” bonus for team members again? I probably won’t get it. Still feels like a shitty way of doing things. Should give all team members a bonus if they want to improve morale.


----------



## Sodoyou

Yeah mine was my check only being $83 for 79 hours. Went to our HR and was informed it would be fixed BY THE NEXT PAY PERIOD.


----------



## smarthuddle

GoForMe said:


> Has anyone heard if they are doing the Super Secret very selective “Performance Award” bonus for team members again? I probably won’t get it. Still feels like a shitty way of doing things. Should give all team members a bonus if they want to improve morale.


Not shitty when you want to reward Team Members who literally go above and beyond with their performance.


----------



## GoForMe

Yes. It is nice to reward team members who go above and beyond with performance, but most of the team members who always go above and beyond in their performance, including me,  were not selected for the bonus so that is the shitty part.


----------



## lucidtm

Haven't heard a thing about it for this year. Last year wasn't it paid out in the Fall?


----------



## jenna

I saw a thread on Reddit.  That's all I know.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

lucidtm said:


> Haven't heard a thing about it for this year. Last year wasn't it paid out in the Fall?


Our store pay out was in January


----------



## kainswor9170

smarthuddle said:


> Not shitty when you want to reward Team Members who literally go above and beyond with their performance.



What If more than a few team members went above and beyond but you're only allowed to reward 3 out of the 5? It would be less shitty to give out a tiered award to everyone according to performance. That way at least everyone is included. And for the record my TL fought like hell to get me that bonus. But he was out voted. They chose to reward only the people in fulfillment because "metrics". Thank God I left that shit hole


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Yes, there is one slated to appear in paychecks in October.


----------



## Sparkle5

Any other stores doing TM of the Month plaques? Our two chosen...one barely does the minimum in their section, never cleans when doing plano, never picks up own go backs, and is often elbows over the 3 tier on their phone. Second awardee...chatterbox so he nor his audience get any work done. Loves to talk about rich girlfriend. BOTH at their minimum at some point have done the awarding TL s job for them. And there ya go.


----------



## jenna

Frontlanegirl said:


> Yes, there is one slated to appear in paychecks in October.



Wonder how many will last that long - without quitting.


----------



## OldSchoolVet

lucidtm said:


> Haven't heard a thing about it for this year. Last year wasn't it paid out in the Fall?


Yes.  September or October if I remember correctly.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga

lucidtm said:


> Haven't heard a thing about it for this year. Last year wasn't it paid out in the Fall?


Yes. I received it last year in October.


----------



## Zxy123456

GoForMe said:


> Has anyone heard if they are doing the Super Secret very selective “Performance Award” bonus for team members again? I probably won’t get it. Still feels like a shitty way of doing things. Should give all team members a bonus if they want to improve morale.


So your saying my lazy coworkers who are always goofing off should also receive  the same reward as me the one who works her ass off.


----------



## smarthuddle

Zxy123456 said:


> So your saying my lazy coworkers who are always goofing off should also receive  the same reward as me the one who works her ass off.


They sound a lot like someone that needs a participation trophy


----------



## FlowTeamChick

smarthuddle said:


> They sound a lot like someone that needs a participation trophy


Where do you get that? I see the same problem that @Zxy123456 does. There are TMs at my store who chitchat, more than just a little and during every shift, when I'm busting my butt to get all of my truck pushed. My TL recognizes what I do, but no one seems to see the lazy ones who dink around.


----------



## smarthuddle

FlowTeamChick said:


> Where do you get that? I see the same problem that @Zxy123456 does. There are TMs at my store who chitchat, more than just a little and during every shift, when I'm busting my butt to get all of my truck pushed. My TL recognizes what I do, but no one seems to see the lazy ones who dink around.


I was talking about the OP - they want everyone to get something but not everyone deserves something


----------



## seasonaldude

I say we're all underpaid and all deserve something.


----------



## jackandcat

We're all getting cheated by the rampant inflation.  The last so-called merit raise was a tiny fraction of the inflation rate, and it's gotten worse.  No wonder so many of my store's ETLs, TLs and TMs are quitting.  If you want to stay ahead of inflation, you gotta get a better paying job somewhere else. There's no viable alternative. My store is content to hire high-school students, community college and university students to handle the various TM roles of our store's refugees.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler

Quote jackandcat:
“We're all getting cheated by the rampant inflation.” 
Truth
And Target did not cause inflation ….so….

Only slightly off topic
And
Getting political now: Casually ask around the breakroom today who can name the names of just one or two of the US cabinet members or the name of the US Vice President  
Fact: It’s shocking.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Quote jackandcat:
> “We're all getting cheated by the rampant inflation.”
> Truth
> And Target did not cause inflation ….so….
> 
> Only slightly off topic
> And
> Getting political now: Casually ask around the breakroom today who can name the names of just one or two of the US cabinet members or the name of the US Vice President
> Fact: It’s shocking.


Kamala Harris us vp
Lloyd Austin DOD
Janet yellen treasury


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler

HardlinesMaster
Chit chat in my store’s breakroom the other day I observed a convo where 3 of 5 could not 🙄
Shocking


----------



## jackandcat

A "Secret Bonus" should be awarded to all grade 35 TMs who have worked at Target for at least 6 months, for TM retention purposes. 

It won't happen, of course.  Working on my resume.


----------



## jenna

* bump * 

Anyone learn anymore info?


----------



## gracefulfillment

I took this from workbench a couple months ago. How convenient for management to not mention it this year (just like they didn't last year)


----------



## Frontlanegirl

LOL, seeing that most of the team members in my store didn’t even get a chat about their reviews then they wouldn’t even know about this.


----------



## jenna

Any more details?  a timeline, perhaps? - still October?
-
so a bonus, and not a raise?


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Bonus on your October paycheck.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

jenna said:


> Any more details?  a timeline, perhaps? - still October?
> -
> so a bonus, and not a raise?


Raises are in May


----------



## jenna

Reddit thread mentioned "potential for raises."



comment from thread:   "tm’s that get the 3 get a bonus based on how much they have made this year and are nominated to receive a raise"


----------



## dannyy315

Besides performance reviews, our store hasn't increased base pay since last August despite 9.1% inflation


----------



## jenna

*bump*

- reading chatter on Reddit re: inflation raises.

Anyone have any details?


"We just got 75 cents for everyone at our store, the inflation raises are coming to all stores this week. Amount depends on state." -- in the comments....


----------



## WinterRose

I got this last year around the month of September. I was chosen along with 2 others and that was decided by the store leadership (I think mainly SD and HRETL. I don't know really). I think they do this 2x a year but I forgot what my ETL told me. A lot of my team members got bonuses but those were chosen as well. They were hard working and I think they do deserve those bonuses. Those bonuses are based on the hours they work for a duration of time. So I think one of my team members got around $900.  But only my team got those bonuses. The decision was based on how well the team was doing and on metrics and my team was doing really, really well in the district.  This is for my store so it might be different for another store.


----------



## Dream Baby

I have appreciated the bonuses from the past.

However giving everyone the same amount is just lazy.

It should be a function of how many hours a week you work AND how long you have been there.

I believe the last bonus given out last year was the same for anyone who was employed as of July 1st or something.


----------



## Zxy123456

Dream Baby said:


> I have appreciated the bonuses from the past.
> 
> However giving everyone the same amount is just lazy.
> 
> It should be a function of how many hours a week you work AND how long you have been there.
> 
> I believe the last bonus given out last year was the same for anyone who was employed as of July 1st or something.


I think it should be based on job performance. I’ve seen some team members who
Have been with Target a long time but, who are lazy as heck.


----------



## Xanatos

Dream Baby said:


> I have appreciated the bonuses from the past.
> 
> However giving everyone the same amount is just lazy.
> 
> It should be a function of how many hours a week you work AND how long you have been there.
> 
> I believe the last bonus given out last year was the same for anyone who was employed as of July 1st or something.


It was 3% of your total pay from the beginning of the fiscal year (or since the yearly reviews?) until like August or whenever the cutoff was, so it was entirely dependent on how many hours you had worked.


----------



## Dream Baby

Xanatos said:


> It was 3% of your total pay from the beginning of the fiscal year (or since the yearly reviews?) until like August or whenever the cutoff was, so it was entirely dependent on how many hours you had worked.


I was talking to the the $200(?) bonus they gave to everyone not the "secret ones".


----------



## jenna

@HRTMKendall  - any news?


----------



## HRTMKendall

jenna said:


> @HRTMKendall  - any news?


I have no information unfortunately. I have a new ETL HR and she isn’t the best with sharing important information. I would like to think that Target would be doing this to boost morale!


----------



## gracefulfillment

HRBP recently told me that there would be certain 'financial incentives' relating to the mid year performance evals that they're doing with PG35/45 tms. this is the first year for 35 tms


----------



## Rarejem

gracefulfillment said:


> HRBP recently told me that there would be certain 'financial incentives' relating to the mid year performance evals that they're doing with PG35/45 tms. this is the first year for 35 tms


My prediction is the "financial incentives" are for the tl's that can get rid of  the most long time tm's  before 4th quarter 🤣


----------



## Dream Baby

Rarejem said:


> My prediction is the "financial incentives" are for the tl's that can get rid of  the most long time tm's  before 4th quarter 🤣


Are these long term TMs really getting paid that much more than newbies?


----------



## qmosqueen

Again??  I never got any secret last year


----------



## Rarejem

Dream Baby said:


> Are these long term TMs really getting paid that much more than newbies?


Depends upon what you consider "much more".  $3-$5 more per hour for many.  More for TL's


----------



## Dream Baby

Rarejem said:


> Depends upon what you consider "much more".  $3-$5 more per hour for many.  More for TL's


I didn't think any TM was making $3 to $5 more than the newbies.

As to TLs we have one that has been at Spot for years but doesn't want to promote to ETL.

The thing is this TL is making a lot more than some others and a probably more so with vacation.

He's great but corporate might think he is getting too expensive so he might want to watch out.


----------



## Rarejem

Dream Baby said:


> I didn't think any TM was making $3 to $5 more than the newbies.


I am.. and that's without getting any of the increases as minimum wage rose and getting shift difs removed.  It should be higher than that.  There are a couple of tl's making more than I do that started around the same time.


----------



## countingsheep

No long termer at my store is making more than the noobs. We have noobs being hired over anyone thata been here for 3yrs or more. Asants I suppose.


----------



## dcworker

DC just announced bonuses 2% 3 years of service require.


----------



## Tacopie

countingsheep said:


> No long termer at my store is making more than the noobs. We have noobs being hired over anyone thata been here for 3yrs or more. Asants I suppose.


How do you know what other TM’s are making?


----------



## FlowTeamChick

Increase pay across the board to increase morale? Nope. That'll actually depress morale, at least in the short term, for those of us who work hard and get lots done because we see the slackers getting the same pay increase when they stand around, literally, and chat. And even if it does raise morale, again in the short term, for the slackers, it won't last. Slackers slack. They don't magically become more productive and stay more productive. Far better to recognize your hard workers and reward them.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Dream Baby said:


> Are these long term TMs really getting paid that much more than newbies?


Nope. Not at all.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Tacopie said:


> How do you know what other TM’s are making?


I worked at target 27 years. Was a tl and etl first. Then demoted to raise kids. I left making $18.50 when new hires were at $15. Sure that’s $7 grand more a year. But in the grand scheme of things, after 27 years $7 grand is nothing.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

FlowTeamChick said:


> Increase pay across the board to increase morale? Nope. That'll actually depress morale, at least in the short term, for those of us who work hard and get lots done because we see the slackers getting the same pay increase when they stand around, literally, and chat. And even if it does raise morale, again in the short term, for the slackers, it won't last. Slackers slack. They don't magically become more productive and stay more productive. Far better to recognize your hard workers and reward them.


This and the amount of certain team members who are late every day or call out often.  Why should I work harder if their leads don’t do their job to address this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Frontlanegirl said:


> This and the amount of certain team members who are late every day or call out often.  Why should I work harder if their leads don’t do their job to address this?


We are seriously doing this now.


----------



## jenna

__


----------



## jenna




----------



## Anelmi

Whats a wave pattern?


----------



## happygoth

Anelmi said:


> Whats a wave pattern?


Basically you cover multiple areas as a team or group, hitting one area at a time and sweeping over the floor like a wave. They used to do "wave zoning" in Style and I always thought it sucked. There were always areas that didn't get zoned because the TMs got hung up in RTW or Kids - too much yapping, not enough folding. I think one TM per area is better.


----------



## He77CAT

Is there something where TMs can vote to take some of their stores higher up pay away... 🤣 🙃  I'm not saying we would get their pay, but maybe a cut in their pay will make them do their job better... ??


----------



## FlowTeamChick

jenna said:


>



I sincerely hope my store does NOT do this! Not everything about modernization and the DBO model is fantastic, but it's a lot better than the old way from my tiny point of view. I like having responsibility for all aspects of my area and take pride in how it looks (most of the time).
Yes, I'm still fixing mistakes other TMs make, but it's only in my area, not all over the whole store. And yes, the slackers are still a problem but I'm not having to take up their slack every single shift. When we had separate teams and I was on Flow, I was one of those always picking up the trash certain TMs always magically couldn't see etc. And the whole wave thing was horrible - just provided opportunity for lots of yak time for the yakkers, while making mistakes like putting conditioner where shampoo goes.


----------



## Rarejem

jenna said:


>



We've been doing this for a couple of months now.  Our freight team is the same tm's as the "unload" team, so at 8 am it's time to fill the floor with vehicles and trash to create an obstacle course for every guest and fulfillment tm. Fulfillment gets to guess which vehicle and where it is to find the items that were delivered today in order to fill orders.  Freight teams are told to "turn off the walkie" so they can get their work done and not have to answer calls for backup. It's so exciting and fun!


----------



## Rarejem

Promoting that GUEST culture:  
Guess where it is
                                                   Unfullfilled orders
                                                   Extra steps for everyone
                                                   Surprised when a pog is correctly tied and filled
                                                   Trying to make it through a shift


----------



## lokinix

jenna said:


>



I don't know if my store is moving to the wave pattern, we have a bunch of logistics that don't do the truck and more or less push and zone their areas, while others unload the truck.

We have started an assigned LOD, huddles, midday zones and brand walks again.


----------



## qmosqueen

Is this true how much ??


----------



## jenna

quote:

Clarifying this.* Start rates are changing at some stores* and ANYONE below the new start rate will receive the increase. TMs with 2+ years (as of September 18th) will receive an increase as well even if they are above the start rate*. Effective 9/18, impacted stores receive access to their new rates on Thursday*


----------



## jenna

So, maybe doesn't affect all stores?  

IDK

Reads as though if Start Rate is over $15, all workers will at least make that amount, and workers past the two year mark will make a % more (maybe 2%)


----------



## Zxy123456

I wont believe any of this until I see it or hear from a leader at my store.


----------



## jenna

Zxy123456 said:


> I wont believe any of this until I see it or hear from a leader at my store.


and yet - my leaders rarely share *anything* with us.  I believe it when it shows up on my paycheck.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

I haven’t heard a whiff of this on my end.


----------



## lucidtm

The latest: 



We also still start at 15/hr for TM (TL seems to vary but the base for TL at mine is 19).

Personally, I haven't heard anything from my store/first hand.


----------



## countingsheep

Not a word at my store. We are already starting at 16 though becauae of our location. Most who have been here for a bit got bumped to 17 so i doubt we will be one of these stores. Hell even gas stations start at 19 around here. Still doeenr come clost to touching the 3k for a 1bdrm rent :/


----------



## dannyy315

I'd get at least a dollar raise then. Good.


----------



## qmosqueen




----------



## Anelmi

I wasn’t there but apparently my SD had a huddle today and said there would very good raises in the near future.


----------



## qmosqueen

Anelmi said:


> I wasn’t there but apparently my SD had a huddle today and said there would very good raises in the near future.


How near


----------



## Yetive

qmosqueen said:


> How near


How good, lol.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Somethings brewing and it’s not coffee.


----------



## redeye58

Decaf?


----------



## Tacopie

Not great in my option. Not even $2. Under 2 years is $1. Over 2 is I think $1.63.


----------



## rd123

Tacopie said:


> Not great in my option. Not even $2. Under 2 years is $1. Over 2 is I think $1.63.


Is it for all Targets or specific ones ?


----------



## rd123

Our store has no idea / no one is talking about a raise 😐


----------



## Zxy123456

Not trying to be negative but, why are we still discussing this. No one seems to have definite answers on this and at this point I think we are just giving people false hope.


----------



## dannyy315

Even though this rumor seems more legit than usual, I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

It’s legit, just not sure of the scope or details.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Tacopie said:


> Not great in my option. Not even $2. Under 2 years is $1. Over 2 is I think $1.63.


How did you get these figures?


----------



## Tacopie

rd123 said:


> Is it for all Targets or specific ones ?


That’s what was announced to our store.


----------



## Tacopie

Frontlanegirl said:


> How did you get these figures?


Our ETL and SD are the ones that gave the figures.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Is the 1.63 on top of what one makes now?


----------



## YugTegrat

That’s a lot more than the 2% number that’s been floating around.


----------



## dannyy315

We were told about the news today, our store is getting $17.25 and the extra % for 2 years of service time.


----------



## Sdf123

We were told today that only team leads were getting raises.   Nothing for us.   15 dollar base pay store


----------



## Frontlanegirl

dannyy315 said:


> We were told about the news today, our store is getting $17.25 and the extra % for 2 years of service time.


What was the store base prior?


----------



## dannyy315

Frontlanegirl said:


> What was the store base prior?


$15.50


----------



## dannyy315

By the way, we were already making less than we should've because most nearby stores near us already made $17.50. So I don't want people to think they're all getting $1.75 raises.


----------



## countingsheep

Nothing for us base pay is $16. Stores around us range form $15 to $19 base


----------



## dannyy315

Management at our store was under intense pressure to get wages raised because many were threatening to transfer or quit, lot of people already quit. Hopefully this helps turnover here.


----------



## jenna

IDK if our store is talking about raises or bonuses.

I need to figure out how to ask w/o giving away how I would already know about the rumors.  Might be easier to wait until Sept 18.


----------



## dannyy315

jenna said:


> IDK if our store is talking about raises or bonuses.
> 
> I need to figure out how to ask w/o giving away how I would already know about the rumors.  Might be easier to wait until Sept 18.


Just say you saw the rumor on Reddit. That's really where it originated anyway.


----------



## gracefulfillment

Reddit is saying they received emails through workbench if their wages were changing... I'm assuming no email = no raise? Which sucks bc I didn't get an email

But this is definitely separate from the performance award stuff they're doing again this year


----------



## qmosqueen

Reddit had this 

where is mine ???


----------



## lucidtm

We didn't get an email either. 

When is your pay week? This Friday coming up or yesterday? I'm wondering if you get the email on your pay week and maybe we'll be getting an email this week? (lol wishful thinking).


----------



## NoTasking

@lucidtm I think you’re on to something. I also did not get an email and know I’ll be getting a raise (confirmed by ETL HR)


----------



## Anelmi

I was told my store will be informed starting 9/18 which would coincide with our 9/23 paycheck.


----------



## dannyy315

My store is getting the raises and I didn't get an email, for what it's worth

Also, our raises go into effect tomorrow, which is the start of payweek.


----------



## smarthuddle

dannyy315 said:


> My store is getting the raises and I didn't get an email, for what it's worth
> 
> Also, our raises go into effect tomorrow, which is the start of payweek.


of course, not the week of the time and a half holiday.


----------



## dannyy315

smarthuddle said:


> of course, not the week of the time and a half holiday.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry in response to that


----------



## TheClopen

It's true yes, I just chose my team members and submitted them to ETL-HR about a month ago.


GoForMe said:


> Has anyone heard if they are doing the Super Secret very selective “Performance Award” bonus for team members again? I probably won’t get it. Still feels like a shitty way of doing things. Should give all team members a bonus if they want to improve moralIt's true yeah


----------



## dannyy315

I'll be refreshing Workday at midnight.

btw, we still don't know how much more TMs with 2 years of service time will make. Not even HR knows. I heard one person say 2% more, another said a flat number like $1, and I heard another person say 10% more. We'll see.


----------



## Anelmi

And I heard it will be a one time lump sum. Lots of speculation out there…


----------



## dannyy315

Regarding the raises, I refreshed workday and the new pay is there.

The store's new base pay is $17.25, but since I've been here for 9 years, I'm now making $17.60. So it seems like TMs who have been working for 2+ years will make 2% more.


----------



## rd123

I was making $15.25. Now it’s $16.75. So $1.50 for us/me .


----------



## Nauzhror

jenna said:


>



Ours is switching to this, I think. My ETL (ETL-SE) told me they were hiring new TM's for the shift, but wanted a team of existing TM's to do it temporarily to train the new hires, and then go back to their old roles once the newbies were trained.

I haven't explicitly been given all the details, but supposedly on the next schedule I'm going to be scheduled 1:30 AM - 10 :00 AM, I'll do fulfillment from 1:30-5:00, and then switch to inbound at 5:00. Sounds like I'll  probably be doing this for about a month, and then move back to the front end.



qmosqueen said:


> How near


Within a decade or two.


----------



## Nauzhror

I just checked workday, I received a 2.02% raise effective today.

No mention of this from anyone at my store though, communication is about as good as usual it seems.

Also, no message telling me about the raise in workday, had to check worker history on my profile, which showed the raise.

Must not be getting anything else, or else I'd have expected this to be the second raise.

ie. Base Pay Bump, and then this 2% for being here 2+ years, since if they do it in the reverse order the base pay bump just eats this 2%.


----------



## Zxy123456

Nauzhror said:


> I just checked workday, I received a 2.02% raise effective today.
> 
> No mention of this from anyone at my store though, communication is about as good as usual it seems.
> 
> Also, no message telling me about the raise in workday, had to check worker history on my profile, which showed the raise.
> 
> Must not be getting anything else, or else I'd have expected this to be the second raise.
> 
> ie. Base Pay Bump, and then this 2% for being here 2+ years, since if they do it in the reverse order the base pay bump just eats this 2%.


Where on the workday can you see current hourly rate? I know how to view pay stub but, I want to see if my hourly pay increased since last pay check?


----------



## SigningLady

Zxy123456 said:


> Where on the workday can you see current hourly rate? I know how to view pay stub but, I want to see if my hourly pay increased since last pay check?



Click on the 3 bars in upper left corner, click on your name, scroll down and click More, then Compensation, then click either Compensation or Pay Change History. Both will list your current hourly rate.


----------



## Nauzhror

Zxy123456 said:


> Where on the workday can you see current hourly rate? I know how to view pay stub but, I want to see if my hourly pay increased since last pay check?


I'm using the app on my phone, not the website, so the exact method may be slightly different, but on the app, you expand the menu at the top left, then click your name. Then the menu at the top right, then worker history, then view worker history, it should show a compensation change dated today.

If you click on the chart you should get taken to a page that says Total Base Pay with a + icon, when I click on that it shows me what the raise was and what % it was, etc.


----------



## Zxy123456

SigningLady said:


> Click on the 3 bars in upper left corner, click on your name, scroll down and click More, then Compensation, then click either Compensation or Pay Change History. Both will list your current hourly rate.


Thanks no raise for me.


----------



## Zxy123456

Nauzhror said:


> I'm using the app on my phone, not the website, so the exact method may be slightly different, but on the app, you expand the menu at the top left, then click your name. Then the menu at the top right, then worker history, then view worker history, it should show a compensation change dated today.
> 
> If you click on the chart you should get taken to a page that says Total Base Pay with a + icon, when I click on that it shows me what the raise was and what % it was, etc.


Thanks no raise for me


----------



## Nauzhror

You've worked at your store for 2+ years?

Guessing you have from your forum join date. Seems weird that you wouldn't have received it unless you will in the next week or so.


----------



## countingsheep

Not everyone is getting the 2 % it seems. Talked to a few tms in my area and the stores thst didnt get base pay increases also disnt get the 2% or ehtever ut would be for 2 +yrs. At least here anyway


----------



## Rarejem

TL's at our store got increases.  TM's did not.


----------



## YugTegrat

Rarejem said:


> TL's at our store got increases.  TM's did not.


Same.


----------



## lucidtm

I got the 2% but no base pay bump. Not sure if they're giving those at my store or not. TBH I have one foot out the door anyway. Once another job is lined up I'm gone. 

Corporate might as well_ literally_ light all of their stores on fire with what they've been putting us all through. 2% is a joke. You're not going to get any TL or TM retention with 2%, especially not now when you can go to any other retailer (at least around here) and get a hell of a lot more than what Target is paying.


----------



## Inboundbeast

My worker history shows a 0% increase in my pay starting 9/11. Thanks Target. Why not just leave it out all together


----------



## Anelmi

For those of us who JUST got paid on Friday, we won't have any change listed in Workday yet. I know for a fact my store is getting raises but its not reflected in Workday until 9/18 per my SD because my district is paid next on 9/23.


----------



## Formerplano

Anelmi said:


> For those of us who JUST got paid on Friday, we won't have any change listed in Workday yet. I know for a fact my store is getting raises but its not reflected in Workday until 9/18 per my SD because my district is paid next on 9/23.


Thank you for posting this. This gives me a little bit of hope. Maybe I'll see something in Workday on the 18th. I have no idea what is happening with raises at my store.


----------



## Zxy123456

Anelmi said:


> For those of us who JUST got paid on Friday, we won't have any change listed in Workday yet. I know for a fact my store is getting raises but its not reflected in Workday until 9/18 per my SD because my district is paid next on 9/23.


Good maybe there’s hope for me.


----------



## qmosqueen

Inboundbeast said:


> My worker history shows a 0% increase in my pay starting 9/11. Thanks Target. Why not just leave it out all together


Same for me I’m angry as fuck


----------



## dannyy315

Rarejem said:


> TL's at our store got increases.  TM's did not.





YugTegrat said:


> Same.


Have you been at Target for 2+ years? Everyone with 2+ years is getting the 2% bump, whether your store gets a base pay raise or not. Keep in mind, if you're a TL you've likely been with Target for 2 years.


----------



## YugTegrat

dannyy315 said:


> Have you been at Target for 2+ years? Everyone with 2+ years is getting the 2% bump, whether your store gets a base pay raise or not. Keep in mind, if you're a TL you've likely been with Target for 2 years.


Everyone that’s PG45 at my store got a 2% bump. Everyone that’s PG35, as of this evening, got nothing.


----------



## dannyy315

YugTegrat said:


> Everyone that’s PG45 at my store got a 2% bump. Everyone that’s PG35, as of this evening, got nothing.


Is it possible they're on different pay schedules? When did you get your last paycheck?


----------



## Rarejem

dannyy315 said:


> Have you been at Target for 2+ years? Everyone with 2+ years is getting the 2% bump, whether your store gets a base pay raise or not. Keep in mind, if you're a TL you've likely been with Target for 2 years.


23 years is a bit past 2.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Depending on where you are in the US depends on the pay cycle.


----------



## happygoth

SigningLady said:


> Click on the 3 bars in upper left corner, click on your name, scroll down and click More, then Compensation, then click either Compensation or Pay Change History. Both will list your current hourly rate.


Thank you! 2% bump is there - we get paid this coming Friday.


----------



## NightHuntress

Anelmi said:


> For those of us who JUST got paid on Friday, we won't have any change listed in Workday yet. I know for a fact my store is getting raises but its not reflected in Workday until 9/18 per my SD because my district is paid next on 9/23.


Thanks! This will be great but I also will believe it when I see it. Not a word about it at my store. Trying not to get excited or get my hopes up. Been with the company more then 20 years and a TL. I’ve had hopes and dreams taken more times then I can count lol. Used to it by now. But I still love my job and overall the company does have its perks so I stay 😊


----------



## Rarejem

Anelmi said:


> For those of us who JUST got paid on Friday, we won't have any change listed in Workday yet. I know for a fact my store is getting raises but its not reflected in Workday until 9/18 per my SD because my district is paid next on 9/23.


TLs at our store were paid on Friday and it was on Workday on Sunday.


----------



## Rarejem

Rarejem said:


> TLs at our store were paid on Friday and it was on Workday on Sunday.


My mistake!!  We did not get paid on Friday...  just wished we did, I guess! lol


----------



## random1

Shows a pay change effective on the 11th but dont see any percentages or numbers anywhere.  Been with target well over 2 yrs


----------



## Rarejem

random1 said:


> Shows a pay change effective on the 11th but dont see any percentages or numbers anywhere.  Been with target well over 2 yrs


I had that on the 11th and it disappeared on the 12th. I have decided to accept that continual disappointment is part of my job description. (I actually like my job... just don't like some parts of it)


----------



## jenna

jenna said:


> Wonder how many will last that long - without quitting.


how prophetic..... post from July....

: whistles :

aka revolving door at my store


----------



## gracefulfillment

re: the bonus

and will be checking workday after midnight tonight to see if there's anything about a raise 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## jenna

@gracefulfillment  - thank you!


----------



## Inboundbeast

gracefulfillment said:


> re: the bonus
> 
> and will be checking workday after midnight tonight to see if there's anything about a raise 🤞🤞🤞


Do you mean a raise that is given to TMs that get this bonus?


----------



## lokinix

SigningLady said:


> Click on the 3 bars in upper left corner, click on your name, scroll down and click More, then Compensation, then click either Compensation or Pay Change History. Both will list your current hourly rate.


Mine shows a wage change on 9/11, but it's the same rate of pay. I wonder if that was for a possible onetime bonus, or what. 



SigningLady said:


> Click on the 3 bars in upper left corner, click on your name, scroll down and click More, then Compensation, then click either Compensation or Pay Change History. Both will list your current hourly rate.


Lasigh... no change for me even though there is a update date.


----------



## Inboundbeast

lokinix said:


> Mine shows a wage change on 9/11, but it's the same rate of pay. I wonder if that was for a possible onetime bonus, or what.


The wage change on 9/11 was most likely a base change. If it showed a 0% increase, the base pay went up for your paygrade in your store but your current pay is already above that so it was unafffected


----------



## gracefulfillment

Inboundbeast said:


> Do you mean a raise that is given to TMs that get this bonus?


i meant the store specific base pay increases


----------



## lokinix

Inboundbeast said:


> The wage change on 9/11 was most likely a base change. If it showed a 0% increase, the base pay went up for your paygrade in your store but your current pay is already above that so it was unafffected


The base is/was $15.00, I am at $15.09, lol that'd be a small increase the store.


----------



## Inboundbeast

lokinix said:


> The base is/was $15.00, I am at $15.09, lol that'd be a small increase the store.


Exactly.


----------



## Formerplano

Anelmi said:


> For those of us who JUST got paid on Friday, we won't have any change listed in Workday yet. I know for a fact my store is getting raises but its not reflected in Workday until 9/18 per my SD because my district is paid next on 9/23.


I didn't have anything in Workday yesterday or today.  I'm going to guess my store isn't getting a pay increase. That's just sad.


----------



## Anelmi

Neither did I but apparently we are getting one bc all the ETLs are having mid year reviews and telling people that there will be something but it hasn’t been released to Workday yet.


----------



## Xanatos

Anelmi said:


> Neither did I but apparently we are getting one bc all the ETLs are having mid year reviews and telling people that there will be something but it hasn’t been released to Workday yet.


Are they saying it’s for everyone or are they talking about the bonus that only goes to a few people?


----------



## Anelmi

They are saying its for everyone.


----------



## Tacopie

How do you know your grade? It says some TM’s are pg35 and some pg45. What’s the difference?


----------



## MrT

Tacopie said:


> How do you know your grade? It says some TM’s are pg35 and some pg45. What’s the difference?


Team members are pg35.  TLs, VM, PML are pg45


----------



## lokinix

I do not know what it means, but when I look at my worker history in workday, I see the change history for the compensation change, but it has a part with no date for visibility for the TM, whereas the section for the merit raise with the evaluations in April, it has a visibility date on it.


----------



## countingsheep

Heads up for people being paid fridsy i went into workday compensation history and todsy it was changed so you may get something it just dont alert you. This was also supposedly affective the 18th and JUST showrd today no othet warnings i just checked on a whim


----------



## NightHuntress

countingsheep said:


> Heads up for people being paid fridsy i went into workday compensation history and todsy it was changed so you may get something it just dont alert you. This was also supposedly affective the 18th and JUST showrd today no othet warnings i just checked on a whim


Hey thanks! Just checked mine and what do you know. It actually did change. 20 years but I got my 2%. Considering I’d already gave in to the fact I wasn’t getting it this just made my day. It’s 2% more than I was getting before. I’ll take it


----------



## Formerplano

Formerplano said:


> I didn't have anything in Workday yesterday or today.  I'm going to guess my store isn't getting a pay increase. That's just sad.


I should have held out hope just a little longer. Mine dropped in today. Looks like my whole store got an increase, it went into effect Sunday but it just went on Workday today. So, anyone else who has been waiting you might want to check Workday.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

It’s been weird how some team members had their increases showing on Sunday and I had other team members not showing.


----------



## Nauzhror

MrT said:


> Team members are pg35.  TLs, VM, PML are pg45


APL's are PG45 as well, I think APS are as well, neither are "technically" TL's though.

I got a 2% raise on 9/11, not seen any bonus show up though. My store's base pay went from 15.00 to 15.25, I was already above 15.25, so I got a 2% raise.


----------



## MrT

Nauzhror said:


> APL's are PG45 as well, I think APS are as well, neither are "technically" TL's though.
> 
> I got a 2% raise on 9/11, not seen any bonus show up though. My store's base pay went from 15.00 to 15.25, I was already above 15.25, so I got a 2% raise.


We have an APTL that is a team lead in charge of the TSS tms.  We don't have an APS but someone did say they were pg45 but I'm unfamiliar with that role.


----------



## Nauzhror

MrT said:


> We have an APTL that is a team lead in charge of the TSS tms.  We don't have an APS but someone did say they were pg45 but I'm unfamiliar with that role.


APL and APTL are almost the same position, but APL's exist in stores that don't have TSS's, they're technically not a team lead, primarily because they have no team to lead.
My store has an APTL now, but we used to have an APL.
My store's never had an APS either, or at least not in the past decade.


----------



## lokinix

Nauzhror said:


> APL and APTL are almost the same position, but APL's exist in stores that don't have TSS's, they're technically not a team lead, primarily because they have no team to lead.
> My store has an APTL now, but we used to have an APL.
> My store's never had an APS either, or at least not in the past decade.


We have an APETL, a APS and a couple TSSs. It's interesting.


----------



## Cal

Is the secret one-time bonus coming next paycheck?


----------



## SigningLady

Cal said:


> Is the secret one-time bonus coming next paycheck?



Last year it was paid out on the last paycheck in October. TMs should start getting informed if they will be receiving one.


----------



## lokinix

SigningLady said:


> Last year it was paid out on the last paycheck in October. TMs should start getting informed if they will be receiving one.


A TL mentioned it is should be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gracefulfillment

Mine has an effective day 10/15 to show up on my 10/21 check


----------



## Inboundbeast

gracefulfillment said:


> Mine has an effective day 10/15 to show up on my 10/21 check


Is it showing in your workday?


----------



## gracefulfillment

Inboundbeast said:


> Is it showing in your workday?


No, just the sheet they gave me. I won't expect to see it in workday until at least the 15th


----------



## OldSchoolVet

Was informed of my secret bonus yesterday.  I'll see it on my 10/28 paycheck.  And yes I was told to keep it to myself because not everyone is getting it. 🙂🤫💰


----------



## qmosqueen




----------



## TheClopen

Inboundbeast said:


> My worker history shows a 0% increase in my pay starting 9/11. Thanks Target. Why not just leave it out all together


Because Target said "Where's the fun in that"


----------



## TheClopen

OldSchoolVet said:


> Was informed of my secret bonus yesterday.  I'll see it on my 10/28 paycheck.  And yes I was told to keep it to myself because not everyone is getting it. 🙂🤫💰


You're legally allowed to talk about pay. Employers say that to keep the masses calm, but it's a legal right. They could do nothing to you if you did talk about it.
I love when HR tries to say keep the pay on the hush-hush. Makes me laugh.
I don't care I'm hourly, so I'm gonna talk about my pay.


----------



## POGTL

I got my secret bonus too. I think 2 TL's per store get selected and 10 TM's


----------



## SigningLady

POGTL said:


> I got my secret bonus too. I think 2 TL's per store get selected and 10 TM's



It varies. My store was able to pick almost 20 people total.


----------



## Yetive

It was fewer than 2 TLs per store in my district. Tms are a percentage of your store.

I let my tms know that everyone is not getting the bonus. I remind them that as with pay, they are allowed to tell anyone they want. I also ask them to be mindful of those who might be upset by the news.


----------



## lokinix

POGTL said:


> I got my secret bonus too. I think 2 TL's per store get selected and 10 TM's


I had heard it was one per department at one point.


----------



## Anelmi

My store had 20 total too. 10/21 check.


----------



## Xanatos

lokinix said:


> I had heard it was one per department at one point.


If your store has approximately as many departments as available bonuses, then they might decide to divide it like that. My store is small, so 4 out of the 10 bonuses were given to my team of 7 baristas. We almost gave a perfect 5/7 to my team.


----------



## redeye58

Last year we had one each from SB & FA.


----------



## lokinix

Xanatos said:


> If your store has approximately as many departments as available bonuses, then they might decide to divide it like that. My store is small, so 4 out of the 10 bonuses were given to my team of 7 baristas. We almost gave a perfect 5/7 to my team.


Interesting! I don't know what we consider departments in that way, but we have 13TL, and 4 ETLs plus the SD.


----------



## Inboundbeast

POGTL said:


> I got my secret bonus too. I think 2 TL's per store get selected and 10 TM's


I’m not sure how many TMs get selected or if it varies by store but in my store, 20% of the TMs got it.

As for TLs, it’s a district quota. ETLs and SD can nominate TL’s, (and/or BPs if that’s the case for AP, PM) but they have to be approved by the DSD and HRBP. Ultimately, they can be thrown out if the district sees a better candidate throughout the list.


----------



## lokinix

I straight up asked my HRETL, since my ETL mentioned it during my evaluation. She said she doesn't remember all names and her computer was down,  but she said she would be shocked if I didn't get it. Who knows if that's true or not, but she said conversations would happen over the next week.


lokinix said:


> I do not know what it means, but when I look at my worker history in workday, I see the change history for the compensation change, but it has a part with no date for visibility for the TM, whereas the section for the merit raise with the evaluations in April, it has a visibility date on it.


I asked my HRETL about it and she said stores were getting bumped up generally as hiring incentives, for stores that have a hard time hiring. Our store apparently has a good application flow.


----------



## OldSchoolVet

Inboundbeast said:


> I’m not sure how many TMs get selected or if it varies by store but in my store, 20% of the TMs got it.
> 
> As for TLs, it’s a district quota. ETLs and SD can nominate TL’s, (and/or BPs if that’s the case for AP, PM) but they have to be approved by the DSD and HRBP. Ultimately, they can be thrown out if the district sees a better candidate throughout the list.


Only TMs at my store were selected to receive the bonus.  TLs were not considered.  It was the same last year.


----------



## Inboundbeast

OldSchoolVet said:


> Only TMs at my store were selected to receive the bonus.  TLs were not considered.  It was the same last year.


The district would’ve considered other TLs throughout the district over the ones in your store if that’s the case, but it sounds like the quota is small…


----------



## OldSchoolVet

Inboundbeast said:


> The district would’ve considered other TLs throughout the district over the ones in your store if that’s the case, but it sounds like the quota is small…


Possibly.  But my lead said this bonus was exclusively for TMs.


----------



## smarthuddle

OldSchoolVet said:


> Possibly.  But my lead said this bonus was exclusively for TMs.


Or they lied to you because they didn’t want you to feel bad.


----------



## lokinix

OldSchoolVet said:


> Possibly.  But my lead said this bonus was exclusively for TMs.


My HRETL said they dropped for TLs and that TMs happen next, or something like that.


----------



## OldSchoolVet

smarthuddle said:


> Or they lied to you because they didn’t want you to feel bad.


I got it and I'm happy.  Don't care who else got it TM, TL or otherwise.


----------



## YugTegrat

TLs already get a bonus for the fiscal year, $500 - $1500 depending on store metrics. It's weird that they'd be included in this bonus as well. They also receive larger merit raises come review time, topping out at 6% compared to PG35's 4%.


----------



## NightHuntress

YugTegrat said:


> TLs already get a bonus for the fiscal year, $500 - $1500 depending on store metrics. It's weird that they'd be included in this bonus as well. They also receive larger merit raises come review time, topping out at 6% compared to PG35's 4%.


It’s not weird. TL have been eligible for this bonus the past few years since 2019 if I remember.  I think last year was the first year that they included TM’s. TL’s deal with a lot. There has to be some kind of incentives to be a TL and do a good job. Most people say it’s not worth it to promote to TL. But these potential bonuses can make that difference to some


----------



## Xanatos

targetuser said:


> It’s not weird. TL have been eligible for this bonus the past few years since 2019 if I remember.  I think last year was the first year that they included TM’s. TL’s deal with a lot. There has to be some kind of incentives to be a TL and do a good job. Most people say it’s not worth it to promote to TL. But these potential bonuses can make that difference to some


I agree. We have almost no control over the bonus we get in April because it’s based on the whole store. And even if the whole store is running flawlessly, it still depends on how accurate Target was with their payroll allocation and sales goals.

This mid-year bonus is almost entirely based off of my own performance compared to my peers. And some favoritism, of course.


----------



## YugTegrat

targetuser said:


> It’s not weird. TL have been eligible for this bonus the past few years since 2019 if I remember.  I think last year was the first year that they included TM’s. TL’s deal with a lot. There has to be some kind of incentives to be a TL and do a good job. Most people say it’s not worth it to promote to TL. But these potential bonuses can make that difference to some


TLs do deal with a lot, but they get up to a $1500 bonus every year already. They can also get a 6% increase on top of their pay, the base of which is now $7 or more over the PG35 base in many areas. If it isn't enough of an incentive to be making $22 dollars when your TMs are only making $15, I doubt potentially getting another $400 once a year is going to make that difference.

But for TMs making just $15, it will. Especially if busting our asses all year long might only get us a 4% increase.


----------



## NightHuntress

YugTegrat said:


> TLs do deal with a lot, but they get up to a $1500 bonus every year already. They can also get a 6% increase on top of their pay, the base of which is now $7 or more over the PG35 base in many areas. If it isn't enough of an incentive to be making $22 dollars when your TMs are only making $15, I doubt potentially getting another $400 once a year is going to make that difference.
> 
> But for TMs making just $15, it will. Especially if busting our asses all year long might only get us a 4% increase.


I guess I just don’t see the issue. TM’s are eligible for the bonus. That’s great news. As for TLs it is an incentive to do a great job. Yes TLs can get a bonus in the spring of “up to” $1500. That entirety depends on metrics and metrics alone. This bonus in the fall is all based on a TL’s individual performance and not everyone gets it. I think it’s great that they do this and now TMs are included. This would be like me getting upset that ETLs get bonuses. If they work hard for what they do why shouldn’t they be awarded?


----------



## BurgerBob

The bonuses  just hit my store. This week with tl's and etls being like hey could you stop by my office? I have something good to tell you.


----------



## YugTegrat

targetuser said:


> I guess I just don’t see the issue. TM’s are eligible for the bonus. That’s great news. As for TLs it is an incentive to do a great job. Yes TLs can get a bonus in the spring of “up to” $1500. That entirety depends on metrics and metrics alone. This bonus in the fall is all based on a TL’s individual performance and not everyone gets it. I think it’s great that they do this and now TMs are included. This would be like me getting upset that ETLs get bonuses. If they work hard for what they do why shouldn’t they be awarded?


Because every bonus they gave out to a TL could have been given out to TMs instead, who don't get a bonus at the end of the year or the chance at a 6% increase.


----------



## Yetive

smarthuddle said:


> Or they lied to you because they didn’t want you to feel bad.


Or they lied to the lead because they didn't want him to feel bad.


----------



## lokinix

lokinix said:


> I straight up asked my HRETL, since my ETL mentioned it during my evaluation. She said she doesn't remember all names and her computer was down,  but she said she would be shocked if I didn't get it. Who knows if that's true or not, but she said conversations would happen over the next week.


They came up to me today and indicated that apparently the awards dropped into the etls mailboxes to review, but for some stores it was done early, basically, she was saying they wouldn't be announcing them at my store this week. Makes me wonder that someone is backpedaling.


----------



## Zxy123456

YugTegrat said:


> Because every bonus they gave out to a TL could have been given out to TMs instead, who don't get a bonus at the end of the year or the chance at a 6% increase.


Knowing Target as long as I have I doubt that would of happened. If TL didn’t get the bonus that money would gone elsewhere not to team members.


----------



## happygoth

I'm one of the Chosen ones again!  😊Wasn't sure I would be, thought they might want to spread the wealth around this year. The money is awesome of course, but the nice words that came with it are appreciated as well.

It's been another interesting and challenging year, that's for sure. Just have to hold steady and roll with the punches.


----------



## TargetLounger

Performance Award Bonuses are visible on the October 21st paycheck. So still have a week or two to deliver.


----------



## OldSchoolVet

happygoth said:


> I'm one of the Chosen ones again!  😊Wasn't sure I would be, thought they might want to spread the wealth around this year. The money is awesome of course, but the nice words that came with it are appreciated as well.
> 
> It's been another interesting and challenging year, that's for sure. Just have to hold steady and roll with the punches.


Congrats!  My boss has always shown his appreciation with Starbucks, food, etc.  This bonus is the icing on the cake. 🙂


----------



## jenna

OldSchoolVet said:


> Congrats!  My boss has always shown his appreciation with Starbucks, food, etc.



I just get more work!

Yay!


----------



## happygoth

OldSchoolVet said:


> Congrats!  My boss has always shown his appreciation with Starbucks, food, etc.  This bonus is the icing on the cake. 🙂


Thanks and congrats to you too!


----------



## lokinix

TargetLounger said:


> Performance Award Bonuses are visible on the October 21st paycheck. So still have a week or two to deliver.


Interesting, that's on track with what I was told. Something about them dropping in ETLs mailboxes before they should of?


----------



## Inboundbeast

Is this bonus showing in anyone’s workday yet? In my store, we knew of the candidates months ago but nothing has been delivered yet to anyone. Our pay period is the 14th and 28th so i’m guessing it will be on the 28th check?


----------



## jenna

yes.

10/09/2022Successfully Completed

@Inboundbeast


----------



## Inboundbeast

jenna said:


> yes.
> 
> 10/09/2022Successfully Completed
> 
> @Inboundbeast


When are your pay periods? 10/14 or 10/21?


----------



## lokinix

Inboundbeast said:


> Is this bonus showing in anyone’s workday yet? In my store, we knew of the candidates months ago but nothing has been delivered yet to anyone. Our pay period is the 14th and 28th so i’m guessing it will be on the 28th check?


Mine shows something in workday but it looks like it hadn't been released to me yet, but it has an entry for a one time payment. It says something like "One-Time Payment: Loki - PNUMBER Tech Consultant"

How much are these typically?


----------



## lokinix

Inboundbeast said:


> When are your pay periods? 10/14 or 10/21?


I am 10/14 and it shows the 10/09 date as well


----------



## YugTegrat

What's the scheduled payment date? Workday -> View Profile -> Actions -> Compensation -> View Bonus & One-Time Payment History. You should be able to see the amount too.


----------



## lokinix

YugTegrat said:


> What's the scheduled payment date? Workday -> View Profile -> Actions -> Compensation -> View Bonus & One-Time Payment History. You should be able to see the amount too.


Ah thanks! 10/22 for me!


----------



## HInbound

Inboundbeast said:


> When are your pay periods? 10/14 or 10/21?


10/21 here and it shows effective on the 9th. I haven't been officially told either.


----------



## Cal

So if my pay period is 10/21 and I don't see anything under one time bonus for 2022, that means I won't be getting one?


----------



## rd123

Wow . I just saw in mine too . It’s scheduled for 10/22. But no one talked to me about this yet ! Considering how my performance review was delivered (<1min while I was throwing cardboards in the baler) I don’t expect a good communication.  I’m happy about the extra money though 😀


----------



## lokinix

rd123 said:


> Wow . I just saw in mine too . It’s scheduled for 10/22. But no one talked to me about this yet ! Considering how my performance review was delivered (<1min while I was throwing cardboards in the baler) I don’t expect a good communication.  I’m happy about the extra money though 😀


My eval was similar, except when printing signage for the TV wall. I believe they have until like the day before payroll to tell you?


----------



## jenna

Inboundbeast said:


> When are your pay periods? 10/14 or 10/21?


10/21


----------



## jenna

rd123 said:


> Wow . I just saw in mine too . It’s scheduled for 10/22. But no one talked to me about this yet ! Considering how my performance review was delivered (<1min while I was throwing cardboards in the baler) I don’t expect a good communication.  I’m happy about the extra money though 😀


sounds similar to how my review was "given"


----------



## Inboundbeast

Any TLs seeing the bonus yet or just TMs?


----------



## Tacopie

My TL, my ETL and SD are going hard on you are NOT allowed to discuss our pay. We were all discussing it with another TM. I ask them to put it in writing that we can’t and I’ll stop. Can someone please show me something or a law that we can? Thank you!


----------



## Rarejem

Tacopie said:


> My TL, my ETL and SD are going hard on you are NOT allowed to discuss our pay. We were all discussing it with another TM. I ask them to put it in writing that we can’t and I’ll stop. Can someone please show me something or a law that we can? Thank you!








						Your Right to Discuss Wages | National Labor Relations Board
					

Under the National Labor Relations Act (NLRA or the Act), employees have the right to communicate with other employees at their workplace about their wages.  Wages are a vital term and condition of employment, and discussions of wages are often preliminary to organizing or other actions for...




					www.nlrb.gov


----------



## Xanatos

Inboundbeast said:


> Any TLs seeing the bonus yet or just TMs?


I saw the bonus and so did one of my TMs. I went to my profile in workday, overview, and timeline.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

Tacopie said:


> My TL, my ETL and SD are going hard on you are NOT allowed to discuss our pay. We were all discussing it with another TM. I ask them to put it in writing that we can’t and I’ll stop. Can someone please show me something or a law that we can? Thank you!


Discussing rate of pay and a performance bonus are, imho, really different. Not saying you can't or shouldn't discuss a performance bonus, but do you really want to open that potential can of worms? At least think about it first.
I was fortunate to receive a performance bonus, but I've also been on the wrong side of a former TL who played favorites among his TMs. It generates a lot of resentment and anger on the part of those who are the non-favorites! (Very glad he's no longer at my store.)
I think I'm generally thought of fairly well among my fellow TMs, but I'm pretty sure there are some who don't particularly like me too. So I'm choosing to keep quiet about the bonus - no one else really needs to know and there's potential for a lot of completely unnecessary and useless negativity.


----------



## rd123

I strongly have the urge to discuss with fellow TMs but I’m not sure how many from each dept were given the bonus . I think it’s better to keep my mouth shut for now (which seems a bit hard 😬).


----------



## happygoth

Last year I was really curious about who else may have gotten one, but I never said a word and neither did anyone else, at least not to me. This year I haven't really thought about it.


----------



## Iseeyou1996

I'm getting the bonus according to Workday. I have a payout date of 10/15, which is not my payday. My payday is the following week. I don't get this part.


----------



## rd123

Iseeyou1996 said:


> I'm getting the bonus according to Workday. I have a payout date of 10/15, which is not my payday. My payday is the following week. I don't get this part.


Mine is also not on the pay week .


----------



## gracefulfillment

Iseeyou1996 said:


> I'm getting the bonus according to Workday. I have a payout date of 10/15, which is not my payday. My payday is the following week. I don't get this part.





rd123 said:


> Mine is also not on the pay week .


It has to be effective by 10/15 or it won't make it on the 10/21 check, since your 10/21 check is for 10/2-10/15


----------



## rd123

gracefulfillment said:


> It has to be effective by 10/15 or it won't make it on the 10/21 check, since your 10/21 check is for 10/2-10/15


Mine says effective date 10/9 . Payment date 10/22


----------



## Inboundbeast

Iseeyou1996 said:


> I'm getting the bonus according to Workday. I have a payout date of 10/15, which is not my payday. My payday is the following week. I don't get this part.


If you get paid 10/21, your bonus has a payout date of 10/09. If you get paid 10/28, your bonus has a payout date of 10/15. It’s the saturday of the first week of the pay period. To be on that check, it would have to be “paid out” before the check arrival date.


----------



## smarthuddle

Inboundbeast said:


> If you get paid 10/21, your bonus has a payout date of 10/09. If you get paid 10/28, your bonus has a payout date of 10/15. It’s the saturday of the first week of the pay period. To be on that check, it would have to be “paid out” before the check arrival date.


Mine says 10/9 but my HR said it would be on my pay for 10/28


----------



## Anelmi

Hmm. Mine isn’t showing up and I know for a fact I’m getting one and was told it would be on the 10/21 check.


----------



## Inboundbeast

Anelmi said:


> Hmm. Mine isn’t showing up and I know for a fact I’m getting one and was told it would be on the 10/21 check.


Same here. I was told i would get it though. I think some leaders are behind in pushing them out to TMs in workday.


----------



## Yetive

Inboundbeast said:


> Any TLs seeing the bonus yet or just TMs?


Yes, I saw it and was told a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Yetive

There is also a pay statement, like for reviews, with the amount, when effective, and on which paycheck that they should give you


----------



## qmosqueen

Why is mine such an odd amount 319.12.  ??


----------



## Yetive

They are all like that.  It is a percentage how much you made over a certain amount of time, so maybe they just don't work out evenly 

And Congratulations.


----------



## NotCynicalYet

Welp, no bonus for me this time. Or last time. And 0/3 on getting a 3 (despite promotion to TL in a year ahead of strong TMs that _I'm_ now developing for promotion). But I'm constantly being told how well I'm doing and being eyed for another promotion. Okay. It doesn't make any sense at all, but hey, it's Target. Everything they have said with their mouth is that I'm doing really well, and everything they say with their wallet is that I'm average. May be time to leave.


----------



## GoForMe




----------



## idkwhattodo

I see it in Workday for me. I’ve got new front end leadership this year, but I’m still betting no one says a word to me about it just like last year lol 

This year’s bonus is more so I’m assuming the percentage is based off a longer time period than last year.


----------



## Noiinteam

qmosqueen said:


> Why is mine such an odd amount 319.12.  ??


Mine was the same!


----------



## YugTegrat

idkwhattodo said:


> This year’s bonus is more so I’m assuming the percentage is based off a longer time period than last year.


Yeah, it’s bigger than I thought it’d be.

Does anyone know what the percentage and length of time are?


----------



## NotCynicalYet

NotCynicalYet said:


> Welp, no bonus for me this time. Or last time. And 0/3 on getting a 3 (despite promotion to TL in a year ahead of strong TMs that _I'm_ now developing for promotion). But I'm constantly being told how well I'm doing and being eyed for another promotion. Okay. It doesn't make any sense at all, but hey, it's Target. Everything they have said with their mouth is that I'm doing really well, and everything they say with their wallet is that I'm average. May be time to leave.


Um, just got a 10% raise...okay...wasn't expecting that. Hmm...may be not time to leave over a feel-bad non-bonus.


----------



## gracefulfillment

YugTegrat said:


> Yeah, it’s bigger than I thought it’d be.
> 
> Does anyone know what the percentage and length of time are?


3% of gross earnings between merit effective date and the day the award nominations were due (which appears to be sometime in august)


----------



## YugTegrat

gracefulfillment said:


> 3% of gross earnings between merit effective date and the day the award nominations were due (which appears to be sometime in august)


Gross earnings means it includes OT then, right? Got quite a bit.


----------



## gracefulfillment

YugTegrat said:


> Gross earnings means it includes OT then, right? Got a little under $600.


Yes OT, shift differentials, vacation pay, sick pay, regular pay, all of it. And congrats. Mine only a little over 300


----------



## rd123

Today I saw another small amount also got added as a performance award on top of the one I saw few days back . Did anyone else see that ?


----------



## jenna

rd123 said:


> Today I saw another small amount also got added as a performance award on top of the one I saw few days back . Did anyone else see that ?


I have one, also.


----------



## OldSchoolVet

rd123 said:


> Today I saw another small amount also got added as a performance award on top of the one I saw few days back . Did anyone else see that ?


Yep.  I asked our HR and she had no idea what it was for.


----------



## redeye58

Pretty sure I'm not getting a bonus.
Been giving leadership fits lately


----------



## gracefulfillment

rd123 said:


> Today I saw another small amount also got added as a performance award on top of the one I saw few days back . Did anyone else see that ?


It's probably to account for any taxes, so your post-tax amount is the original amount.


----------



## Anelmi

How do we find this bonus in Workday? I must be missing something because I can't find it anywhere and I have the little paper print out that I was supposed to be receiving one for $xx on this week's check.


----------



## HInbound

Anelmi said:


> How do we find this bonus in Workday? I must be missing something because I can't find it anywhere and I have the little paper print out that I was supposed to be receiving one for $xx on this week's check.


Actions -> Compensation -> View Bonus & One-Time Payment History


----------



## Panda13

HInbound said:


> Actions -> Compensation -> View Bonus & One-Time Payment History


Only way I found out I got one lol


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Is this the one they choose a few employees or is this the longevity one? I got it on my check today, but I've been here over a decade and even though I've passed up offers of promotion a dozen times and am considered one of the best employees in the building I've never had an SD that liked me or permitted me to ever get any kind of reward. Hell, they even cancelled the attendance contest giveaway when only myself and one other unfavorable TM were eligible....


----------



## jackandcat

Not bragging, but _for the first time ever I was awarded a Performance Bonus_. It was on today's check, which I pulled up and printed out yesterday on Workday.  I was on Cloud Nine with enthusiasm yesterday.  

Whatever my future may hold, this meant a great deal to me - the actual bonus (in general terms to maintain anonymity) was well over $250.😁


----------



## happygoth

jackandcat said:


> Not bragging, but _for the first time ever I was awarded a Performance Bonus_. It was on today's check, which I pulled up and printed out yesterday on Workday.  I was on Cloud Nine with enthusiasm yesterday.
> 
> Whatever my future may hold, this meant a great deal to me - the actual bonus (in general terms to maintain anonymity) was well over $250.😁


Congratulations, nice going!


----------



## NotCynicalYet

One TM gave me a big hug and was very emotional about their bonus. Wow did that feel great! It made my day, and the next couple of days too.


----------



## rd123

Mine was showing 10/22 as payment date but didn’t get it today . My usual pay week is next week . Will I be getting it with my usual paycheck?


----------



## YugTegrat

rd123 said:


> Mine was showing 10/22 as payment date but didn’t get it today . My usual pay week is next week . Will I be getting it with my usual paycheck?


Yes, it’ll drop into your next paycheck. You should have gotten a piece of paper from your leader showing your raise, effective date (the 22nd), and payment date (the 28th).


----------



## Anelmi

Mine never showed up on Workday but it was in my check yesterday.


----------



## rd123

Anelmi said:


> Mine never showed up on Workday but it was in my check yesterday.


Oh May be because my usual pay date is next Friday . I’ll check my payslip on workday this Wednesday.


----------



## rd123

YugTegrat said:


> Yes, it’ll drop into your next paycheck. You should have gotten a piece of paper from your leader showing your raise, effective date (the 22nd), and payment date (the 28th).


Nobody talked to me about it yet . I just happened to see it in my workday after I read about it in this forum .


----------



## YugTegrat

rd123 said:


> Nobody talked to me about it yet . I just happened to see it in my workday after I read about it in this forum .


Some stores are probably too busy or disorganized to have proper conversations. Maybe you’ll receive it next week some time. The paper is similar to the one you get for performance reviews.


----------



## jenna

YugTegrat said:


> *Some stores are terrible at communication *  probably too busy or disorganized to have proper conversations. Maybe you’ll receive it next week some time. The paper is similar to the one you get for performance reviews.



FYP
-
I was not told about my bonus, this year nor last year.  I found out about it online..


----------



## rd123

I saw it in my payslip today and as expected no one told me about it . 😀


----------



## Yetive

I do not understand this.

The absolutely best part of the job.  

So, @rd123 thank-you for all of your hard work this year.  You have been an invaluable member of the team.  Your experience and welcoming demeanor make you an example and resource for your peers.  I'm excited to tell you that you have earned a performance bonus of $$$.


----------



## rd123

Yetive said:


> I do not understand this.
> 
> The absolutely best part of the job.
> 
> So, @rd123 thank-you for all of your hard work this year.  You have been an invaluable member of the team.  Your experience and welcoming demeanor make you an example and resource for your peers.  I'm excited to tell you that you have earned a performance bonus of $$$.


Thanks ! It would have been great to hear those words from the leaders. I really want to talk about this to my team leader but I feel like they don’t care about it much . We had a survey some time back to update the Q4 availability and one of the final questions was ‘ how would you like us to thank you for your hard work?’ . I replied with the option to put a thank you note on the board that my last TL used to do . It felt so good to get those tiny notes . I really miss those days!


----------



## smarthuddle

I was told this year about it but last year I wasn’t and only noticed it when I got paid that week. I went into my SDs office who was with my ETL and asked who I should thank for it and neither of them even knew what I was talking about.


----------



## rd123

smarthuddle said:


> I was told this year about it but last year I wasn’t and only noticed it when I got paid that week. I went into my SDs office who was with my ETL and asked who I should thank for it and neither of them even knew what I was talking about.


That’s exactly the embarrassment I’m trying to avoid by having a talk . I don’t know who suggested my name or is it based on last performance reviews.


----------



## Yetive

Depends on how your store did it.  Either your ETL or TL or both.


----------



## smarthuddle

rd123 said:


> That’s exactly the embarrassment I’m trying to avoid by having a talk . I don’t know who suggested my name or is it based on last performance reviews.


This year it was my HR that told me. It’s based off of your performance for 2022 for the first half of the year.


----------



## TheClopen

YugTegrat said:


> TLs already get a bonus for the fiscal year, $500 - $1500 depending on store metrics. It's weird that they'd be included in this bonus as well. They also receive larger merit raises come review time, topping out at 6% compared to PG35's 4%.


PG 35 is 5% cap, 6% for PG 45.


----------



## YugTegrat

TheClopen said:


> PG 35 is 5% cap, 6% for PG 45.


PG35 has been 4% for DEO the past 2 years because of the bonuses given out due to COVID. There's no indication it will go back up to 5% next year.


----------



## lokinix

I got one, and noone talked to me about it. typical for non communication.


----------



## gracefulfillment

YugTegrat said:


> PG35 has been 4% for DEO the past 2 years because of the bonuses given out due to COVID. There's no indication it will go back up to 5% next year.


After the abysmal profit performance this year... 😫😭. I guess we can hope the Q3 earnings call in a few weeks is better than expected, but I doubt they spend a penny more on labor than they absolutely have to


----------



## GMTM

I received the performance bonus last year and again this year. 3% of my gross so far this year.  Last year I was never talked to about it.  This year I got a ‘You’re going to notice this on your paycheck tomorrow, this is what it is. Don’t expect it anpgain next year.‘

I was told between 30 & 50 TMs were given the bonus at our store. (I know the exact number but it’s based on store size so adding in some ambiguity here)


----------



## YugTegrat

gracefulfillment said:


> After the abysmal profit performance this year... 😫😭. I guess we can hope the Q3 earnings call in a few weeks is better than expected, but I doubt they spend a penny more on labor than they absolutely have to


The lowest performing TMs won't get any increase at all next year either. The localized minimum increases are going to be their justification for giving TMs less when it comes to reviews.


----------



## DBZ

I also got the bonus. No one told me and when I asked my ETL about it, they acted all freaked out like they thought I wasn't getting it but somehow knew it existed.


----------

